# best workout for bigger chest?



## danny_86 (Jan 2, 2014)

just wondering what is the best workout to get chest bigger? chest is the only downfall for me could never get my chest decent size or shape! if anyone could shine some light as to workout, reps, and any other info would be greatly appreciated  !


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Type it on google, you will get pictures and demonstrations which will make it easier to understand just from reading text here. Try youtube even.

The best though...its personal preference.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Everyone's difrent so no one can tell u if I want to train for strength on chest low reps heavy weights on flat bench but I can't grow that way if I want to grow I have to hit out 20 reps on a low weight as my mate grows like no tomoro on the way I only gain strength


----------



## Rodders27 (Nov 29, 2013)

Heavy weights flat bench dumbbell press works for me!


----------



## davemanton (Apr 23, 2009)

There is a big difference in isolating and pushing with your chest rather than assisting with triceps/biceps/shoulders etc. Work on pressing using just your chest and leave your arms to just lever the bar up. Its hard to explain but the difference when you do it is phenomenal.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This is something I would highly recommend people giving a go.

Decline Bench 3 x 5

decline bench 4 x 10

decline bench 2 x 15

that's it. People tend to do lots of exercises. Trying do one with the most bang for buck and work it through different ranges.

Feels brutal


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Lately I've just been doing heavy flat bench(well heavy for me  ), and my chest has come up a lot. I do try some incline and flys after, but my chest is usually f*cked off the bench and don't feel much benefit at all from the other 2.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

danny_86 said:


> just wondering what is the best workout to get chest bigger? chest is the only downfall for me could never get my chest decent size or shape! if anyone could shine some light as to workout, reps, and any other info would be greatly appreciated  !


i always stick with benching,flat,decline ,inclined,then when my tri,s are phucked i push it a bit further with some cables or peck decs,but thats what works for me


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Try hitting your chest from different angles.

Flat Bench Press, Incline flyes, push ups, chest dips, decline bench press etc

Google is your friend.

just keep messing around with it to see what works for you


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> This is something I would highly recommend people giving a go.
> 
> Decline Bench 3 x 5
> 
> ...


this sounds interesting mate, this with barbell or dumbell?


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

danny_86 said:


> just wondering what is the best workout to get chest bigger? chest is the only downfall for me could never get my chest decent size or shape! if anyone could shine some light as to workout, reps, and any other info would be greatly appreciated  !


lots of flies! get a good stretch


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Squat!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i keep meaning to do decline but my gym has no decline bench only bloody thing they dont have :/


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> i keep meaning to do decline but my gym has no decline bench only bloody thing they dont have :/


Just arch your back power lifter style


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigbob33 said:


> Just arch your back power lifter style


 with my spine curvature it might snap :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

also make sure your diet is right if youre wanting to have a bigger chest. you wont get a bigger chest if youre eating too less calories/protein


----------



## danban92 (Jul 6, 2013)

Barbell variation

Dumbbell variation

Machine variation

Then flies or crossovers is what has worked for me. Making sure you have progressive overload on each exercise.

Chest is still my weakest point (crap genetics) but I have noticed major improvements from doing this.

But as everyone has said everybody Is different. Find what works for you and stick with it until it stagnates then find something else that works.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Ryan* said:


> this sounds interesting mate, this with barbell or dumbell?


I prefer BB ON DECLINE (I can go heavier). I can't see why it wouldn't work with DBs either


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

danny_86 said:


> just wondering what is the best workout to get chest bigger? chest is the only downfall for me could never get my chest decent size or shape! if anyone could shine some light as to workout, reps, and any other info would be greatly appreciated  !


What do you do at the moment in your chest workouts? Exercises and reps/sets?? SR


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

For me Decline is the answer.... a LOT of people dont ever bother doing it so when they finally do start doing they see great gains because its stimulating the muscles in a different way.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i keep meaning to do decline but my gym has no decline bench only bloody thing they dont have :/


Chuck a few plates under a normal bench...


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> i keep meaning to do decline but my gym has no decline bench only bloody thing they dont have :/


wide grip dips hit the lower chest as well


----------



## danny_86 (Jan 2, 2014)

i still have to join a gym but have been doing push ups, and still to put up my pull up bar so will be using that when its finally put up just trying to find a convenient place to put it up!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

try pre-fatigue the chest with some dumbell or cable flies before you press

super and dropsets are good for some shock treatment

as said decline is awesome for alot of people. decline BB used to be my fave exercise but recently switched to decline DB`s and they are KING for me


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't forget to throw in some weighted dips and clap press ups too!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

This is my current chest routine and always start with incline otherwise you'll get a droopy chest

Incline 3x8

flat 3x8

decline 3x8

Superset each set with flyes

Chest dips 3x8

Hammer strength press 3x8

Super setted high and low cable crossovers


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

danny_86 said:


> i still have to join a gym but have been doing push ups, and still to put up my pull up bar so will be using that when its finally put up just trying to find a convenient place to put it up!


pull up's dont really target the chest

can do loads with push ups. try incline, decline, wide stance, close stance,.. hit it at different angles


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> This is my current chest routine and *always start with incline otherwise you'll get a droopy chest *
> 
> Incline 3x8
> 
> ...


Really?


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

For size, simply go heavy! As heavy as you possibly can!

Try different exercises to see what works best for you.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

wtw said:


> Really?


Mhm


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

My chest has grown no end since concentrating on eccentric workouts.. 4second eccentrics with medium weight (enough to get a good set of 8/12 out) and this has brought mine on leaps and bounds


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Chuck a few plates under a normal bench...


That doesn't sound safe mate...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

banjodeano said:


> That doesn't sound safe mate...


its fine. ive used plates and a stepping platform to get a decline angle

some of the innercity gyms around here you gotta work with what you`ve got to make up for what you`ve not got :lol:


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> its fine. ive used plates and a stepping platform to get a decline angle
> 
> some of the innercity gyms around here you gotta work with what you`ve got to make up for what you`ve not got :lol:


My bench in the garage has no decline and i would love to do them...how much do you raise the front end by to make a difference.?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

This session has done me well lately.

Incline bench - push till you can't push no more.

Cable flies- 3 sets with big squeeze at contraction.

Few sets of dips.

All about intensity. Short rest periods and actually feel the pecs moving the weight not just going through the movement. Control that shìt.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

banjodeano said:


> My bench in the garage has no decline and i would love to do them...how much do you raise the front end by to make a difference.?


with the platform it prob raises it 7-8 inches. its not super steep but its a decline. i dont like how steep some of the set decline and incline benches are so ill use an adjustable bench in the power rack for incline and an elevated flat bench for decline so i can set my own angles


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

I've struggled with chest. However, recently I've just been keeping it simple, heavy flat bench, nice and slow. Then cable flies to finish off. Really made a difference.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> That doesn't sound safe mate...


Why not? I dont mean balance some 1.25kg plates up about 6 high under each leg... A couple of rubber coated 20's or 25's are fine !


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

For me.

Decline bench or decline db press (alternate per session) or weighted dips.

Warm up, then two working sets 7/10 then take 10% off then 12/15

One set to failure of flys.

I WAS doing chest every four days. As part of my upper body session.

Less volume.. More frequency.

And log book your activity.


----------

